# My Absolute Heart Dog...<3



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I love this girl so much...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is lovely. I cannot get over how quickly she has faded.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

She's beautiful, and looks very sweet.  I love the contrast of her ears with the rest of her body! Very pretty and striking.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She is lovely. I cannot get over how quickly she has faded.


Very similar to our Chalumeau! When Katy picked her out of the litter she was the deepest, darkest brown!! Within a year or so, her brown started silvering out (except the ends of her ears stayed darker - like Millie's!) Now, at 3+ years old, you'd never guess she started life so dark!

If we couldn't have a holding brown, I'm glad we had one who silvered gracefully - again like Millie!! I've seen brown poodles who look more "grizzled" than "silvered" - and (I might be a little biased) but I think the silvered brown (cafe?) is a gorgeous color!!

She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Millie is more and more stunning!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Double post!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> Very similar to our Chalumeau! When Katy picked her out of the litter she was the deepest, darkest brown!! Within a year or so, her brown started silvering out (except the ends of her ears stayed darker - like Millie's!) Now, at 3+ years old, you'd never guess she started life so dark!
> 
> If we couldn't have a holding brown, I'm glad we had one who silvered gracefully - again like Millie!! I've seen brown poodles who look more "grizzled" than "silvered" - and (I might be a little biased) but I think the silvered brown (cafe?) is a gorgeous color!!
> 
> She's a beautiful girl!


Thank you! Though, Millie does not have a silver hair on her body. She is not at all considered to be a silvered brown.  The difference is evident when she is next to a silvered out brown. She is considered a faded brown or cafe au lait, depending who you talk to. Her hair color is light, creamy, pinkish brown.

I knew from the very beginning that Millie would probably fade significantly. She was the lightest pup in the litter had had a definite cinnamon color to her. Mil's sire is her same color. The owner of Mil's sire has been breeding browns for over 30 years. He told me way back when she was a pup that his browns do fade, but do not silver. The experts (as in this breeder as well as Tiger's show handler who has seen her) say that she is faded brown (as opposed to say cafe) because of her lineage.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

These photos may show you a bit better how she has zero silver in her coat:

If anything, she looks a bit apricot/faded red. In fact, most people who see her say, "So, she's an apricot, right?"


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

She is gorgeous! It's been a treat to watch her grow!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

She's stunning!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

There have been many pictures of beautifully colored dogs on Poodle Forum and Millie is certainly one of them! Thank you so much for taking the time to post pictures for us to enjoy!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Her ears look red in most of the pictures. When she was little she looked cinnamon brown in her pictures. Regardless of what color she 'officially' is, it is a delicious color and so fun that you have three very different colors to enjoy every day. 

I know what you mean about loving a dog so much. Throughout my life I have had a handful of dogs that were special somehow. Bonnie is one of those dogs and I had a Keeshound like that, too. My boxers were lovely, but they never clicked with me 100% like this poodle has. Even my whippet, whom I am crazy about, lacks a certain total connection that Bonnie has. Even my husband is completely crazy over Bonnie. I am so happy you have a heart dog, too.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I dare say she likes that carpet?


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this what our Hazel will look like???? OMG I love those colors


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I dare say she likes that carpet?


It is underneath the kitchen table after all.....:eating:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

So pretty! Very interesting to watch her color change!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunning...simply stunning!!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would have said before gettin educated on the differant colors that I would not like her color... goes to show how much I did not know. She is stunning!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I am no expert but she looks like coffee with milk to me! She is gorgeous! If that is faded brown, bring it on! I have seen faded browns that look nothing like are, they are grizzled with a lot of grey hairs. I would call her cafe au lait.I would love to see a picture of her next to the beautiful Kai to see the difference between cafe au lait and silver beige.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

I love seeing pictures of her. She's beautiful!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Millie is a beautiful gal, but I just love her soulful eyes!!!


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

She is exquisitely beautiful.


----------

